# Year of the Yao



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

has anyone besides me or reno2000 watched it?

ive seen it about 7 times now and i still cant get bored of it

its amazing to see the pressure put on yao in the rookie season, if i was yao i prob woulda cracked and snapped a reporter in the face....

for others thats seen it what did you think?

i'd give this documentary a 8

best bits is when the little kid trying to get yao's attention says : YAO! YAO! YAO! I CANT SAY IT IN CHINESE!!
and when mobley commented: "People are stupid yao, they crazy" after hearing people chant for yao ming, mobley was 'not' humble enough to admit yao was big.


yao sure showed him


and i wish charles will play yao 1 on 1 then maybe he will stfu


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I watched it with some family friends one Sunday after church...and I could also watch it 10 times and still not understand how Yao did not crack during his rookie season.

Colin rocked...I am sure he will never have as cool a job as interpreting for Yao Ming.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye his a good bloke....


i have a feeling his goina be interpreting for Yi when he comes to the nba cause if u remember yao said he'll tell the next chinese baller about colin... it'll be good


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I still haven't watched this, but I definitely want to. Hopefully I'll get a chance soon. Is it in video stores yet?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I watched it when it was on over All-Star Weekend. It's definitely interesting, worth a watch for any NBA-follower.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I've seen some of it. I'll have to catch the rest of it the next time it comes on.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye it should be in video stores.. its already out on dvd


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I've seen it about 3 times, can't get bored of it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I got it coming on my netflix but its inder "very long wait"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm ashamed to say that I have yet to see this... sounds good though, will definitely catch it sometime


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I've stayed away from it since it was pretty much mauled by critics. But now you guys have made me want to see it.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

its ok... I dont know how you are watching it so many times. the movie was more about colin than yao.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

i wanted to watch it, but I don't have a copy of it. DX


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah same here, i dont have a copy either but i saw commercials


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Alas no. Do they have it in Hong Kong?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

they should...i dled it from the net.. but a friend bought it like 6 month ago


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> they should...i dled it from the net.. but a friend bought it like 6 month ago


 Um, isn't that illegal? To download a movie from the Internet?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye it is


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> ye it is


 Um...never mind. I don't know if you're allowed to say that on this board.


----------

